# Chevy Sonic Swap



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd expect it is not - the Volt has a 10.5:1 compression ratio while the Cruze/Sonic have a 9.5:1. FWIW, Rock Auto does not list a cylinder head for the Volt, but does for the Cruze/Sonic/Encore/Trax.


----------



## Sonic1.4t R32 GTR (Apr 6, 2020)

Yea I understood the compression differences but was trying to see if the heads are a direct fit to the 1.4t block. Sort of like Frankenstein builds with hondas where for the most part any B series head fits onto any b series block. I happen to work at a place where I can get these motors cheap in good condition and low mileage. We have 1.4, 1.4T and 1.8 motors. For like $350


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh, I see what you're getting at...the head gasket is the same between all the 1.4 applications, so I'm thinking it should bolt right up. 

I'm not sure what the differences in the Volt 1.4NA pistons are compared to the 1.4T, so depending on that, it could affect piston to valve clearances.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sonic1.4t R32 GTR said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know if the head on the Volt 1.4 is the same as the head on the Sonic/Cruse 1.4?


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Sonic1.4t R32 GTR (Apr 6, 2020)

Volt 1.4: Bore x Stroke 73.4 x 82.6 mm
Bore center 82 mm
Sonic 1.4T: Bore x Stroke 72.5 x 82.6 mm
Bore Center 82 mm


----------



## Sonic1.4t R32 GTR (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you and sorry for the weird Intro haha


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Sonic1.4t R32 GTR said:


> Volt 1.4: Bore x Stroke 73.4 x 82.6 mm
> Bore center 82 mm
> Sonic 1.4T: Bore x Stroke 72.5 x 82.6 mm
> Bore Center 82 mm


Where did you get your bore center info?

Out of curiosity, I did some poking around on this, and came to the conclusion that both motors (LUU/Volt and LUV/Sonic) likely used the same crank and hence had the same bore centers. And were thus likely able to swap heads. But I couldn't verify the spacing.

That said, keep in mind, gmpartsdirect.com shows different part numbers for the heads, 55573010 for the Sonic/LUV and 55568829 for the Volt/LUU.

So the heads may bolt up, but there may be some other difference, besides compression ratio, that could be a deal breaker.

I hope it works for you.

Doug

.


----------



## Sonic1.4t R32 GTR (Apr 6, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Where did you get your bore center info?
> 
> Out of curiosity, I did some poking around on this, and came to the conclusion that both motors (LUU/Volt and LUV/Sonic) likely used the same crank and hence had the same bore centers. And were thus likely able to swap heads. But I couldn't verify the spacing.
> 
> ...


I got it from GMauthority.com


----------

